# Otto died, what the heck?



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

I was gravel cleaning my 10g and say one of my two otto's floating behind the output of the filter. My water stats are: Ammonia:0 Nitrite:0 P.H:7.6 . Why could it have died? Both of my otto's were always fat like they were supposed to be, but I've never seen them move so thats why I never missed him as I don't look for them as often.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure Durb, but the one in my 10g just died also. He was always on the glass or the plants eating away. I don't know what happened to him...it could be that he was alone.

What are your nitrAtes? I'm sure they are fine, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't know as my lps doesn't test for nitrates. My otto's were completly different from yours, both of mine would hide behind a plant all day and thats all they would do. But when I first got them they were really active and was sucking on the gravel and plants, and they got all the brown algae but then green algae started growing (I think I keep my lights on to long) and then they made me do the work or getting rid of the algae. LOL


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Otos are notoriously fragile and quite often drop dead for no apparent reason.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

How long did you have them before they died?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Like about 6 months


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Otos are notoriously fragile and quite often drop dead for no apparent reason.


So very true..................


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it because like with neon tetras where they get bred to much and the parents and the babys become weak and stuff?

Also should I get another one to replace the one that died?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd try again. Out of about a dozen or so I've bought, I've lost 3 for no discernable reason. Shipping to the LFS seems pretty hard on them.


----------

